# Words starting with hamzatu-l-waSl همزة الوصل



## Leonhard

Hello everyone! I tried to find a list of words that specifically start with hamzat al-waSl, but to no avail. I read that only very, very few words and verbs do actually start with hamzat al-waSl. I already know that the definite article is one of them. Another word is إِبْنٌ "son". I suspect "name" is also a part of the list. Therefore, my question is: does anyone know where I can find an exhaustive list of words that start with hamzat al-waSl? (Or, if the list is truly very, very short, would someone be so kind as to draw it up for me?) I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

That hypothetical list won't be that short since it also includes a number of *maSdar*'s of the augmented forms of the verbs, except form 4 (*2af3ala*):

Thus words such as: *istiqraar, infijaar, intiqaal, istifhaam*, etc... have to be added to your list. Which makes it quite large already.


----------



## dkarjala

اسم، ابن، امرأة، and there are probably more nouns I'm not thinking of.

In addition to these there are the *definite article* الـ, *imperatives *of form I, VII, VIII, IX, X and the *māḍī *and *maṣdar *of forms VII-X. In a sense, this means many, many words, in fact, begin with a وصلة.


----------



## Leonhard

Cilquiestsuens and dkarjala, thank you both for the info! Wow, so it's not just a few verbs! Since hamzat al-waSl is hardly ever written in ordinary texts that certainly doesn't make it easy for someone who is new to the language.


----------



## Lark-lover

همزة الوصل :
وتقع همزة الوصل ( أي التي لا تُكتب) في مواضع عديدة , منها :
ـ الاسم المحلّى بأداة التعريف (الـ ) : الرجل , المرأة , المدرسة .
ـ أمر الثلاثي مثل: ادخل, اجلس , العب .
ـ ماضي الخماسي وأمره ومصدره : اعتَرَفَ -اعتراف .
ـ ماضي السداسي وأمره ومصدره :استغفر , استغفار .
كل ما عليك أن تعد الأحرف وتطبق القاعدة على الكلمة.​


----------



## aurelien.demarest

Hi guys,

a quick question on the personal pronouns  أنا أنت أتما ... is it a همزة الوصل ?
I don't think because if I remember well but I am not sure..

Thanks
Aurélien


----------



## cherine

No.


----------



## aurelien.demarest

thanks Cherine


----------



## Jamal31

Hello,

I was wondering which of verb forms 4-15 and quadrilateral 3-4 have a Liaison Alif (ٱ) instead of a regular Hamzah? I know that form 10 is one of them and is actually سْتَفْعَلَ with the Liaison Alif aka Alif Al-Wasl as ٱِسْتَفْعَلَ


I have them right now as:

Form 4 - أَفْعَلَ
Form 5 - تَفَعَّلَ
Form 6 - تَفَاعَلَ
Form 7 - إِنْفَعَلَ
Form 8 - إِفْتَعَلَ
Form 9 - إِفْعَلَّ
Form 10 - ٱِسْتَفْعَلَ
Form 11 - إِفْعَالَّ
Form 12 - إِفْعَوْعَلَ
Form 13 - إِفْعَوَّلَ
Form 14 - إِفْعَنْلَلَ
Form 15 - إِفْعَنْلَى

Form Q3 - إِفْعَنْلَلَ
Form Q4 - إِفْعَلَلَّ


----------



## Semsem83

7,8,9,10 are with اِ without hamza al qath3.


----------



## Jamal31

Thanks Semsem. Wouldn't that make Q3 and Q4 with it as well since they are the quadrilateral equivalents?


----------



## Semsem83

Yes q3, q4 and also 11, 12, 13, 14, 15


----------



## Jamal31

Thanks very much!


----------



## Jamal31

Would the Alif in their passive voice also be a Wasl or a Qhat'? What about the imperative (أمر)?

*Passive Voice:*
7 - أُنْفَعِلَ
8 - أُفْتُعِلَ
9 - None
10 - أُسْتُفْعِلَ
11 - None
12 - أُفْعُوعِلَ
13 - أُفْعُوِّلَ
14 - أُفْعُنْلِلَ
15 - أُفْعُنْلِيَ

Q3 - أُفْعُنْلِقَ
Q4 - أُفْعُلِقَّ


*Imperative:
*
7 - إِنْفَعِلْ
8 - إِفْتَعِلْ
9 - إِفْعَلِلْ
10 - ٱِسْتَفْعِلْ
11 - إِفْعَالِلْ
12 - إِفْعَوْعِلْ
13 - إِفْعَوِّلْ
14 - إِفْعَنْلِلْ
15 - إِفْعَنْلَ

Q3 - إِفْعَنْلِقْ
Q4 - إِفْعَلْقِقْ


----------



## Semsem83

Yes The imperative 

What do you mean by passive? Present? 

Look here 

http://www.fatwa-online.com/wp-content/uploads/set-of-9-important-arabic-verb-charts_1.pdf


----------



## Jamal31

Semsem83 said:


> What do you mean by passive? Present?



I mean the الفِعْلُ المَبْنِي لِلْمَجْهُولِ

If this is accurate and all the Alifs without Hamzahs written are Alif Al-Wasl (ٱ) then that solves everything! Thanks again


----------



## Semsem83

Have you open the link? 
You can also find it there. 

http://www.fatwa-online.com/wp-content/uploads/set-of-9-important-arabic-verb-charts_1.pdf


----------



## Jamal31

Yes I did pardon the late edit. I said if this is accurate and all the Alifs without Hamzahs written are Alif Al-Wasl (ٱ) then that solves everything! Thanks again


----------



## Jamal31

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone knows of any Nouns that start with a Alif Al-Wasl due to beginning with a Sukoun, other than ٱبْن and ٱسْم , not including of course Waslahs added due to morphology?


----------



## Semsem83

This are all the word in arabic language which start with hamza al wasl. 

*
ابن,ابنة,اسم,اثنان,اثنتان,ايم الله,ايمن الله,ابنم,امرأة,امرؤ*


----------



## Jamal31

Thanks once again Semsem!


----------



## Jamal31

After looking through them, Wikipedia gives the following words:

اسم - است - ابن - ابنة - اثنان - اثنتان - امرؤ - امرأة - أيمن الله - ايم الله

It lists است instead of ابنم ? Searching both words gives the meaning 'anus' for است (lol), and found nothing on ابنم .


----------



## Semsem83

اسم، است، اثنان، اثنتان، ابن، ابنة، امرؤ، ابنم، امرأة، أيمن


I think ايم الله is wrong. But i am not sure. Because i can remember that my teacher told me that there are 11 not 10 i think. But i will search for it.


----------



## Jamal31

So ابنم is incorrect though, right?


----------



## Semsem83

Oh i find it ايم is the same as ايمن but ن omitted

No ابنم is correct

ابنم is the same as ابن son. But i don't know the reason for adding the م. There other words with adding م , but i don't know why. I must search about it.


----------



## Jamal31

Oh, ok. My final questions are regarding the Harakah. Are the Harakah correct?

اَيْمُنْ الله
اَيْمُ الله
اِبْنَم


----------



## Semsem83

Yes i think its good.


----------



## zj73

ايم الله and ايمن الله do not have a  hemzat al wasl. It is dropped sometimes though.


----------



## Romeel

ايم/أيم

ايمن الله / وبعضهم ينطقها ايمان الله

ابنم لغة = ابن
ابنأم = ابن أمي = فيقولونها يا ابن أم


----------



## Ali Smith

zj73 said:


> ايم الله and ايمن الله do not have a  hemzat al wasl. It is dropped sometimes though.


أَيْمُن 'oaths' has a همزة القطع. However, when preceded by لَ it turns into a همزة الوصل and is not pronounced. The same thing happens occasionally with مَعَ and مِنْ. The latter turns into مِنَ once the همزة الوصل is gone.

لَايْمُنُ اللهِ (also spelled لَيْمُنُ اللهِ) means 'by God' (lit. 'by the oaths of God').


----------

